# 2006 SE-R Question about bose radio and extended warranty



## robotmd (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi, I just pick up my new 2006 Altima SER, Black with automatic and gray leather. I have two questions:

Should I get the extended warranty (5yrs - 100,000 miles)?

The bose 8 speaker audio system came prewire for satellite radio. How do I hook up my xm radio to it? 

Thanks


----------



## mack82097 (Sep 1, 2006)

robotmd said:


> Hi, I just pick up my new 2006 Altima SER, Black with automatic and gray leather. I have two questions:
> 
> Should I get the extended warranty (5yrs - 100,000 miles)?
> 
> ...


I got the 5yrs/75K warranty because I drive a lot. For me, the piece of mind is worth the extra $$.

For the XM hookup, the first thing you need to do is get the the OEM tuner and antenna. Then, open your trunk you'll see the radio amp attached to the "roof" of the trunk. Attach the tuner to the bottom of the amp with double sided tape or velcro. To the left of that you'll see a cable with a white plastic connector that's folded over itself and fastened down with two pieces of gray tape. Cut that tape and connect the cable to the tuner. Run the antenna, either to the roof or the back shelf by the brake light, and you're done.


----------



## BIG YELLOW (Sep 2, 2006)

I would get the warranty if you drive alot of miles. How much do they want for the extended warranty? Nice car by the way..........


----------



## robotmd (Aug 31, 2006)

The Nissan dealer that sold me the car from wants:

$902 for 5yrs/100,000 miles - $0 deductible
$752 for 5yrs/100,000 miles - $50 deductible

I am not sure if another Nissan dealer will sell me an extended warranty.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

did the standard warranty to see how things go. if no major problems occur, modifying the hell out of the car. If problems happen during the warranty and becomes a problem, the car will be sold.

I've been extremely disappointed with the stereo in this car. One of the bigger let downs next to the master cylinder clutch issue I battled. So far the pluses far out weight the minus.


----------

